# Rejoined after 3 years



## barrybd (Feb 28, 2020)

Rejoined after 3 years away hopefully picking our new to us motorhome tomorrow fingers crossed everything is ok with it.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome back I am sure all will be well with the new MH.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome back, hope the Motorhome is everything you could ask for! Enjoy.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 29, 2020)

Welcome back, and hope you have great adventures  in your new motorhome


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome back, how the van.


----------



## The laird (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy good to see folks back here again


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2020)

Change your user name!!  There is only one BarryD! Just sayin.  The BD initials are even the same!.  I do have a few stalkers being a famous rock star an all.


----------

